# Grant Oil Combi Boiler Hot Water Efficiency



## selow (12 mo ago)

Hi,

We have just had a grant oil combi boiler installed and we have two options to heat our hot water; we can have the water on continuously which will keep the very small water reserve in the boiler at a certain temperature. Or we can have the hot water off and then just boost it when we require the hot water.

Which is the most efficient/cheapest option?

If we do have the water continuously on, would the water reserve be big enough to supply hot water for multiple showers without having to boost?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Why would you want to heat hot water? That’s why we have codes.

Please read and post an intro. New Member Introductions


----------



## selow (12 mo ago)

I mean heat the cold water coming in from the pipes


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

selow said:


> I mean heat the cold water coming in from the pipes


You won’t get an answer until you post an intro and become vetted.


----------



## selow (12 mo ago)

Oh sorry I get you now. I will do this. Thanks for your help


----------

